# Unusual request!



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi guys. I have just finished building this table top which was from a customer with an unusual request. They wanted a table top to fit over their poker table ready for the family at Christmas. It is made from Ash veneered MDF with a lipping of Mahogany and a Pine apron veneered in Ash which is tapered to locate it centrally on the poker table.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the contrast in color of the two woods. They must take their poker very seriously to spend money for a cover that nice, rather than just throw a table cloth over it instead.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks great, Alan.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW... what a shine! What did you use for a finish Alan?

Nice job!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great work, Alan!!


----------



## shanohano (Jun 22, 2006)

dido, nice shine, what did you use?


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Alan, that's a beautiful result. Very nice job.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments guys, very much appreciated. The customer wanted a large top for the poker table so she has enough room for the family to sit to Christmas Dinner. At the moment there is no top on the poker table apart from the baize. As for the finish it is 2K laquer applied with a conventional spray gun. Two coats over a sealer first and then sanded back and polished. This should give a good hardwearing finish for the top, provided they don't place anything too hot on it of course.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the table top delivered today and I am glad to say the customer was over the moon with it. You will see below the before and after pictures of the table. It must have been impressive as she has given me another three jobs starting with a toy box.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW Alan that's quite the make over. Beautiful job!


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Great job Alan! While spraying laquer on a piece that big, did you have any problems with runs, etc. Did you spray it while laying flat, or elevate it? Just curious.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Impressive work as usual Alan.


----------

